
Compression ignition engines are a big breakthrough–we got to try one - vezycash
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/01/mazdas-skyactiv-x-shows-the-internal-combustion-engine-has-a-future/
======
bitmage
This sounds similar to what Honda was doing in the 70s (with no electronics or
injection!) in the CVCC engine
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CVCC](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CVCC))

